# data for 9mm makarov



## mudfish45 (Jun 29, 2009)

does any on have reload data for 9mm makarov. cast 95 gr rn and hp thanks


----------



## Swifty56 (Sep 14, 2009)

try this link it has some data for the 9 x 18 makarov http://www.hodgdon.com/

Swifty


----------

